# iphone 4 wont boot with proximity sensor/lock flex cable plugged in



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

i have an iphone 4 that had an issue with the lock/power button, i opened the phone and noticed that the flex cable leading to the lock button had been broken, replaced it, and now the phone will not boot if it is plugged in, this baffles me in many ways, i was just curious if anyone had any idea to either help fix this, or help comfort my brain as to why such a thing would occur


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

It could be an issue with the internal battery connection. Have you opened up the device to verify that everything else is as it should be?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

I have... Because the only way to get it to turn on to to disconnect the flex cable for the proximity sensor and lock/sleep button, and from the logic board


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you tried a hard-reset on the device? Perhaps installing new hardware has caused some kind of conflict that needs to be resolved by a boot?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

I was thinking that but didn't want to erase the data on it


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

You don't need to replace the data. A hard reset will not remove any information 

Here's what to do:

1. Hold the Home button and Sleep/Wake button at the same time 
2. Continue to hold both buttons until you see the Apple logo

That's it! Let me know if this resolves your issue


----------

